# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Best iPhone IRC app?

## celestialelixir

I have used Colloquy in it's very early forms (back when the original iPhone first came out) but it costs money and I wanted to know if anyone can recommend which of the IRC apps is best for the iPhone before I buy any. I'm asking because I don't really have access to my own computer outside of school, but I do have a phone. Thanks.

----------


## ninja9578

Colloquy is, it's much more mature on the iPhone now, a lot of us use it

----------


## celestialelixir

I downloaded Colloquy for $2 and it works exactly like it should. No ads is nice. I guess if anyone wants to talk about IRC apps, this could be the thread? Or just close it

----------


## Jeff777

> Colloquy is, it's much more mature on the iPhone now, a lot of us use it



How about the android?

----------


## khh

> How about the android?



I've used AndChat some, and it's worked perfectly for me.

----------


## ninja9578

> How about the android?



Doubt it, Colloquy is OSX and iOS only like most of the best programs are.

----------


## Oros

*hugh bump*
Trying to connect using AndChat now. I've got it working some years ago, but can't seem to figure out how to connect now.
Name: DV
Adress: irc.dreamviews.com
Port: 6667
SSL: Nope (Tried with it on aswell)
Entered nick and pw aswell, just keep getting "Connecting to irc.dreamviews.com:+6667"...."Disconnected: Host is unresolved: irc.dreamviews.com"

----------


## Supernova

Why did you not start a new thread?

try webchat.dreamviews.com, apparently irc.dreamviews.com no longer points to our IRC server.  Also, I've been using port 9090.

----------

